# Sony NEX-FS700 Officially Announced



## Musouka (Apr 2, 2012)

Sony outs NEX-FS700 cinema camera: does crazy slow-mo now, 4K coming later







Sony stole our hearts with the NEX-FS100, which brought large-sensor filming into the reach of low-budget productions. When we heard rumors of a 4K-capable FS700 model coming for $9,000, known in North America as the NEX-FS700U or in Europe as the NEX-FS700E, we got ready to hand over our kidneys too. Now that the FS700 is official and scheduled to land in June, we're faced with a couple of caveats. The price seems to have shifted slightly to "less than $10,000," but more importantly the camera's 4K superpowers have been delayed until a promised firmware upgrade that will enable a 4K bitstream output from the 3G HD-SDI port to a compatible Sony recorder. Nevertheless, there are still plenty of reasons to get renal right away: The camera can shoot Super Slow Motion of up to 120 frames a second in a 16-second burst, or 240 fps in an 8-second burst. If you need even crazier time-suspension, the FS700 does 960 fps too, so long as you're prepared to sacrifice 1080p. It takes E-mount interchangeable lenses, has built-in ND filters and a packs a Super 35 sensor with 11.6 million pixels -- ready to spring to life once that new firmware arrives. Check out the press release after the break for more specs, including a full list of the 60/50Hz switchable output formats...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2012)

It is 4K ready, and is not ready to spring into 4K action once the firmware arrives.

It has a proprietary 4K output that can only be recorded externally, you guessed it--- with a new sony video recorder that is yet to be announced, and will cost $$$$. Presumably, they will have some sort of converter that makes the output editable.

Anyone believing that they will get 4K Capability for $8-10K is going to be in for a shock. However, all ready to go, it might be $14-16K which is not bad.


----------

